# Scented Beeswax Candles



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a lot of people tell me they wanted scented beeswax candles. 

anyone do this??? 

I would think it would kinda be a silly idea... since beeswax candles are just that... beeswax. Smells great as it is.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Chef you got to give the customers what they want. If there is a market that is worth your time and profitable. (profit being the key word) I would make stink bait scented candles if thats what they want. Even though I would much personally prefer the natural scent of beeswax in my candle.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

'I would make stink bait scented candles if thats what they want '

Hummmmmm beego candles


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I have made scented candles with essential oils, since I have quite a few for soap making. One of the things you need to keep an eye on is the flash point (if you use essential oils at least). Because beeswax has a relatively high melting temperature, there are a lot of essential oils that have a flash point in the 130F and under range. If you add those to melted beeswax - POOF! 
I have experimented with mixing essential oils with low flash points with essential oils with high flash points where the average has been above the melting point for beeswax (shooting for 150F), and have had mixed results. 
~Petra~


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

>there are a lot of essential oils that have a flash point in the 130F and under range

Could you share that list -- or where to find it? If that's the case, having them in your car in the summer could be hazardous.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

You could be right if you have the straight essential oil in your car. I suspect that blended with beeswax and maybe other essential oils, you would reduce the volitilty. A good source for flashpoint information would be www.camdengrey.com. I buy quite a few of my essential oils through them. Since there is a restriction by the USPS on shipping liquids with lower flashpoints (not sure what the magic number is), certain ones can only be shipped via UPS. When you scan their essential oils listing they have a symbol that tells you if it is problematic. 

One essential oil I know has a relatively high flashpoint is Lavender. I believe it has a flashpoint of 185F. I also know that Cassia (Cinnamon) carries really well in candles.

Hope that helps..
~Petra~


----------

